# New Beetle Headlight Problem



## J-Z (May 29, 2010)

My 2000 Beetle is in need of a new pax side headlight bulb (again) and although I've changed bulbs successfully many times, this time the lever on the latch mechanism broke with the latch still engaged. The replacement part is cheap (


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

get a screw driver or something sharp and try moving it...or you can drill a hole and put a screw so have some leverage to move it , but dont screw in screw a lot just enough to move it. Use some WD40 too that will help


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you replaced the wiring in the headlight housing? Its know to have the shielding dry up and fall off then causing the bulb to short out.


----------



## 72superbug (Aug 14, 2008)

My passenger side latch broke as well, and I couldn't move the remaining portion of the mechanism. What I wound up doing was using a screw driver and hammer to break away all the plastic parts of the latch that I could access through the openings in the metal housing and eventually the headlight became free. Temporarily I zip-tied the headlight in until the new latch part arrived.


----------



## J-Z (May 29, 2010)

*Update*

I ended up using a method similar to 72superbug and managed to get the light free. The local dealer had the part in stock for just under $20 (I guess this is quite common?) and it was an easy change once the light was out. I'm considering replacing the other side before the lever breaks on that one. Yes, the insulation on the wires going to the bulbs is starting to show wear, but it is still serviceable, and the light was definitely burned out (totally black!).


----------

